# Lathe Slotting Attachment



## RobWilson (May 11, 2009)

Hi all i am building a slotting attachment for my myford lathe, tonight i managed a couple of hours in the workshop and milled up the body casting,i first cleaned up the casting and levelled it up on the surface plate so i could mark out some reference lines to aide setting up on the mill.then using a surface gauge the casting was setup level in the vise and the bottom milled to the line .
then all other faces were milled up 

View attachment Slotting Tool 1.bmp


----------



## RobWilson (May 11, 2009)

More Photos


----------



## Kermit (May 11, 2009)

You make it look so easy...

(heavy sigh) 


The Triple Initial Branding Is Too Cool As Well!! 8) Thanks for sharing it all with us Rob.

Kermit


----------



## steamer (May 11, 2009)

Hey Rob,

Nice looking attachment! I really like you casting. Did you cast that yourself?

Dave


----------



## RobWilson (May 12, 2009)

Thanks Kermit,
Hi Dave , i did cast it myself,it was supposed to be in cast iron , but i am having some issues with iron at the moment ??? bronze will have to do.
Well i managed to grab an hour in the workshop tonight and finish up marking out the casting, drill and spot faced one off the hold down holes, drill and tap for the rear anchor fixing.


----------



## steamer (May 12, 2009)

Hi Rob,

I built one myself for my QCTP ...works well, but the ram could stand to be heavier/stiffer

Would recommend 7/8" ram over 3/4" and you'll get about twice the beam stiffness.

I'll bore mine out and make a new ram when the roundtuit I ordered shows up........ ;D


Dave


----------



## RobWilson (May 12, 2009)

Hi Dave , you read my mined , i am making the ram from 3/4" silver steel (drill rod) as i had a bit lying about, hope i get some time tomorrow to bore the casting for the ram
Cheers Rob


----------



## steamer (May 12, 2009)

I built my lever per the old article.  It leaves something to be desired.

I will be interested in what you build ........

Dave


----------



## RobWilson (May 12, 2009)

Dave, I still have not decided on the lever yet, do you have the same article from model engineers workshop?
Rob


----------



## RobWilson (May 12, 2009)

May be something like this?


----------



## steamer (May 12, 2009)

Yup that's it.

It's OK, but really needs smooth hardened washers between the plates of the link.....and bolts with locknuts.

My bolts were 3/8".

Otherwise between the wear on the face of the links and loose bolts, your for ever messing with it and it lets the ram turn, which if it happens in use can mess up the keyway.







They sell thin needle thrust bearin washers farely cheaply...I'll probably retrofit my unit with some of those.



Dave


PS The comfy handle is a good idea too as it can get somewhat uncomfortable otherwise.....especially on large keys...


----------



## RobWilson (May 13, 2009)

Hi Dave , great looking attachment, good point about ram rotation , when i was modeling the tool i became aware of the rotation problem, yes the as drawn lever is OK but something more comfortable would be better.
Rob


----------



## PhillyVa (May 13, 2009)

A convex not concave handle would a little more comfortable...I think...just a thought :

Regards

Philly


----------



## RobWilson (May 13, 2009)

Hi Philly, you could be right, i am still kicking ideas about for the handle
Rob


----------



## putputman (May 13, 2009)

Rob, I have been following your furnace build and casting posts and am very impressed with your work. Your castings look great. Would love to be able to do that but I think I'm too old to start a new hobby.

I have a question: What is a "slotting attachment" and how does it work. I'm guessing it is for cutting keyways but I have never seen one or even heard of one.


----------



## RobWilson (May 13, 2009)

Well i managed a bit more work on the casting tonight, The casting was set up on the rotary table and the front fixing slot milled . to give 20 degrees ether side of center, handy for tapered keyways. Then off to the lathe set up parallel to the lathe axis and drilled using the tail stock to push the casting, next a quick rough bore bettween centers, tomorrow i will finish the bore to size.
Here is a photo of my boring bar cutter setting tool (from Model Engineers Workshop), by using a DTI the cutter can be set allot more accurately, as it is hard to get the micromiter type exactly radially aligned with the cutter , Even a small error is doubled in the cut.the cutter can be removed and sharpend and replaced exactly back in the same position and its very easy to see the amount of cut you wish to apply.
Rob


----------



## RobWilson (May 13, 2009)

putputman  said:
			
		

> Rob, I have been following your furnace build and casting posts and am very impressed with your work. Your castings look great. Would love to be able to do that but I think I'm too old to start a new hobby.
> 
> I have a question: What is a "slotting attachment" and how does it work. I'm guessing it is for cutting keyways but I have never seen one or even heard of one.


Hi putputman Thanks for the comments,your never to old and its not as hard as it looks,you don't need anything flash to do ally casting.
Your correct it can be used for keyways,splines and internal gears etc ,the ram has a tool bit mounted in it and the lever is worked back and fourth and feed is applied by the cross slide,i am not the best at descriptions , will do photos of tool in action.
Regards Rob


----------



## Metal Mickey (May 14, 2009)

Rob I made my own tool setting tool based on the MEW article and added the plans to the downloads section of this site. I know its not relevant to you since you have your version but it may give others who are considering such a tool another version. 

The link is http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=4384.msg45897#msg45897/url]

Mike


----------



## RobWilson (May 16, 2009)

Finish bored the casting for the ram,the ram has to be a good slide fit with no shake. then i added a camfer to the front end of the casting with a small boring head,Next i made a start on the lever,starting with a length of 30mm SS bar i did some free hand turning to form the handle end.
Rob


----------



## RobWilson (May 17, 2009)

Finished the lever this afternoon,after tuning the Handle end the lever was setup on the mill and milled to 3/4x3/8,the end was radius and two holes drilled and reamed,then a quick polish of the handle


----------



## tmuir (May 17, 2009)

Great work, I love that handle.
I'm definately going to have to try and drop by and see your workshop alhough I think I will end up leaving with a serious case of tool envy. :big:


----------



## RobWilson (May 18, 2009)

tmuir  said:
			
		

> Great work, I love that handle.
> I'm definately going to have to try and drop by and see your workshop alhough I think I will end up leaving with a serious case of tool envy. :big:


Thanks tmuir ,your more than welcome to call in ;D


----------



## PhillyVa (May 18, 2009)

Look'n like a fine piece coming together Rob...the handle makes it.

Regards

Philly


----------



## RobWilson (May 19, 2009)

Cheers Philly thanks for comments ;D, i managed a bit more tonight , i profiled the ends of the links and anchors with a 3/8R form tool.
if i get time tomorrow i will stick the anchors in the four jaw to finish them.


----------



## steamer (May 19, 2009)

Nice set up with the Horizontal....thought I was the only one with one!

#12 VanNorman.....

Looking Good Rob!

Dave


----------



## kustomkb (May 19, 2009)

Coming along very nice!

 That will be one sweet tool to have in the arsenal!


----------



## Maryak (May 20, 2009)

Rob,

Talk about the complete tool maker. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wonderful stuff. :bow: :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## RobWilson (May 20, 2009)

Thanks all for the comments they are very much appreciated, I no the tool is not an engine,but this and one other attachment to the the lathe will be required to make some parts for an engine i am thinking about making, I normally do my slotting on my 101year old shaper,but i have had this tool in mined to do the job , wile the work is already set up concentric in the lathe.


			
				steamer  said:
			
		

> Nice set up with the Horizontal....thought I was the only one with one!
> 
> #12 VanNorman.....
> 
> ...


Hi Dave there great for some jobs , mine is a Aciera F3 horizontal,vertical mill
Thanks all Rob


----------



## steamer (May 20, 2009)

RobWilson  said:
			
		

> ....Hi Dave there great for some jobs , mine is a Aciera F3 horizontal,vertical mill
> Thanks all Rob




I have an F1 also!...... ;D....nice mill!

Dave


----------



## RobWilson (May 20, 2009)

Great Mill, Dave ;D
I finished off the anchors in the four jaw , then i made some nuts for them ,i started with a length of 1" SS bar setup on the mill in the rotary table and gang milled the hex 5/8 on both ends , then placed in the lathe drilled,tapped , chamfer and parted off, i think tomorrow i will make some SS bolts,nuts and bronze bushes


----------



## deverett (May 22, 2009)

steamer  said:
			
		

> Otherwise between the wear on the face of the links and loose bolts, your for ever messing with it and it lets the ram turn, which if it happens in use can mess up the keyway.
> 
> Dave



Years ago I made up a sloting attachment from Dore Engineering. To prevent the ram turning, a key was fitted to the top of the casting. The ram has a keyway on the top to prevent any turning. The lever arrangement is almost identical to the one you show.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## RobWilson (May 23, 2009)

Hi All ,a bit more dun today , made some bronze bushes for the lever,machined up some nuts and bolts , i added some oil ways to the bolts, center drilled (to fit oil can end) then cross drilled, then a trial fit up as the ram anchor and bottom link are tapped the bolts are adjusted to give a smooth action and then the locking nuts tightend up,then stroke adjusted,just the front of the ram to finish and some tooling to make.
Rob


----------



## Maryak (May 23, 2009)

Rob,

That's an attachment to be very proud of. :bow: :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## jackary (May 28, 2009)

Rob
Very nicely made, that operating handle is beautiful.
Alan


----------



## RobWilson (May 28, 2009)

Thanks Bob and Alan , made a start on some tooling for the slotter tonight,then school boy impatience kicked in an i decided to finish one of the tools and give it ago,so i stuck a lump of SS (thinking if it works OK on SS it will cut anything else) in the chuck mounted the tool and off i went, about 2 minutes later i had a nice clean 1/8" Keyway ;D
Rob


----------



## PhillyVa (May 28, 2009)

Say Rob,

Well done...It's always nice to have it work out right eh.

Regards

Philly


----------



## steamer (May 28, 2009)

Damn Sexy ....in a lathe attachment sort of way..... ;D

I really liked mine, I am sure you will too! I need to make your handle though!

Great Job!

Dave


----------



## 90LX_Notch (May 28, 2009)

Rob,

I've followed this thread from the start and have to say it is impressive. Especially knowing that it is your own casting. Well done; very well done. :bow: :bow: :bow:

Bob


----------



## tmuir (May 28, 2009)

Nice, thats a quality bit of kit, well done.


----------



## RobWilson (May 29, 2009)

Hi all , i would like to thank everybody for there comments and intrest in this project :bow:, i have a few more tool holders to make of differant sizes , but the real reason i need the slotting tool is for my next engine ether Elmer's gear engine or another similar one i have plans for, both have internal gears witch i would like to have a go at cutting myself .hope to make a start this weekend.
Thanks again everybody Rob


----------



## Metal Mickey (Jun 3, 2009)

Very well done, its nice when a plan comes together eh! :bow:


----------



## AlanHaisley (Jun 3, 2009)

RobWilson  said:
			
		

> Hi all , i would like to thank everybody for there comments and intrest in this project :bow:, i have a few more tool holders to make of differant sizes , but the real reason i need the slotting tool is for my next engine ether Elmer's gear engine or another similar one i have plans for, both have internal gears witch i would like to have a go at cutting myself .hope to make a start this weekend.
> Thanks again everybody Rob



A build report on making the tool bit for slotting the gear teeth would be a nice add-on to this. Thm:


----------



## deere_x475guy (Jun 3, 2009)

Rob I really admire you work here. Thanks for the fine pics and write up.


----------



## RobWilson (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks MM, AlanHaisley and deere_x475guy for your comments ;D
Not allot dun in the workshop this week as i spent the week rearranging things and giving workshops a good tidy up, as i had a visit from another HMEM form OZZ today.
Tonight i made up some tooling, starting with a length of SS set up on the mill and a slot milled to a depth of about 3 times the width off the slot,then another length was milled up to form a tennon to a length of twice the width so as when the two parts fit together they form a square hole through the bar,silver soldered together,then cleaned up in the lathe and finished turned.


Tony , very in joyable visit ,cheers Rob ;D


----------



## ariz (Aug 2, 2009)

Rob your lathe slotting attachment is perfect, very well done... :bow:

... but what impressed me more again were the last few pics of your way to obtain a square hole in the tools! absolutely genial, and after turning the pieces it doesn't see anything


----------



## RobWilson (Aug 2, 2009)

ariz  said:
			
		

> Rob your lathe slotting attachment is perfect, very well done... :bow:
> 
> ... but what impressed me more again were the last few pics of your way to obtain a square hole in the tools! absolutely genial, and after turning the pieces it doesn't see anything



 Ariz , Thank you very much for your comment 

Cheers Rob


----------

